# Pseudoephedrine + Appetite



## plouffe (Feb 23, 2004)

I've heard by taking Pseudoephedrine, you can curb your Appetite. Is this true?


----------



## brodus (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't know about pseudoephedrine in particular, but ephedrine crushes my appetite.  Hours pass and I forget what hunger is.  I have to force myself to eat small meals. 

But, when I've taken Sudafed when sick I've noticed my appetite disappears, too.  

I recommed D&E Yellow subs.  Their cheap, and have all the right ingredients (E-C-A).


----------



## plouffe (Feb 24, 2004)

The last thing I need to do is curb my appetite, I was just curious. Plus that's a cheap way to help your diet 'n shit so maybe this thread could help some people out.


----------



## OmarJackson (Feb 24, 2004)

> I recommed D&E Yellow subs. Their cheap, and have all the right ingredients (E-C-A).



are those a just a regular thermo supp? like can i get them at 1fast400 or is it prescription?


----------



## brodus (Feb 24, 2004)

No, D&E Yellow Subs aren't prescription.  They're just a basic ECA thermo stack.  I know BB.com has them really cheap.  I like the specific mix of ingredients, and that I only have to take one pill to feel anything (vs. 4 Hydroxylean, etc.)


----------

